# Gurkha Legend Signature'101'Maduro Cigar Review - Dissapointed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I figured that any Gurkha that Kaizad Hansoita thought enough of to put his signature on would be among the best. Wrong! This cigar is very one de...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Legend Signature'101'Maduro Cigar Review - Dissapointed


----------

